# Datei öffnen mit...    Bestimmten Dateityp mit einen Java-Programm öffnen lassen



## Schandro (15. Mrz 2009)

Hi,

wie kann man unter Windows einen bestimmten Dateityp mithilfe eines .jar Programmes öffnen lassen. Unter "Öffnen mit..." kann man ja nur .exe Dateien auswählen. Gibt es keine andere Möglichkeit als eine .exe Datei zu machen die dann die .jar Datei aufruft?


----------



## Civilazi (15. Mrz 2009)

Was willst du machen? *.jar Dateien kannst du, wenn da ne Main und manifest ... drin ist, einfach mit nem Doppelklick öffnen.

EDIT: Ok, Problem missverstanden


----------



## Wildcard (15. Mrz 2009)

Bei Windows Systemen wird das über die Registry gesteuert.


----------



## Spacerat (15. Mrz 2009)

@Wildcard: Das hast du schon mal gesagt...  (edit: kommt mir jedenfalls bekannt vor...)
@TS: Suchfunktion benutzt?
-> http://www.java-forum.org/allgemein...-ins-kontextmenue-vom-explorer-einbinden.html


----------



## Schandro (15. Mrz 2009)

danke, ne seperate .exe oder .bat datei ist wahrscheinlich die einzig vernünftige Lösung, ohne das der endbnutzer selber in der registry rumschrauben muss^^

Suchfunktion hab ich übrigens natürlich benutzt, leider findet man da nur treffer darüber wie man ne .jar Datei startet (doppelklick...) und so...


----------



## Wildcard (15. Mrz 2009)

Schandro hat gesagt.:


> danke, ne seperate .exe oder .bat datei ist wahrscheinlich die einzig vernünftige Lösung, ohne das der endbnutzer selber in der registry rumschrauben muss^^


Für sowas gibt's Installer.


----------

